# Female to Male Guppies



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is it known to have guppies change from female to male in an all female environment? I keep finding males at a size you'd think to have caught it before then.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, that is really wierd. I don't know sorry. That is really interesting, maybe that happens.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Guppy Designer website has an interesting article about this occurence. Though I've never had it happen with any of my lines, it does occur more frequently than you'd think. 
Tony


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I've read that guppies can change their sex, I don't ever remember having it happen to me for I've kept many before.
In that past I have had mollies change sex. This morning I noticed that one of mine is now a male, which he was a female not to long ago:chair: :-x If I see one fry in that tank....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Females can change sex, but not the other way around.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's MUCH more common among many other livebearers like mollies, platies, and swordtails, but Guppies will certainly do it.
Being in an all-female environment is a chief cause of it, in fact. Some breeders will keep a little breeder net in the tank with some males in it just to prevent it. On the other hand, too much testosterone in the water, like from overcrowding and dirty water, can also cause the change.


----------

